# Polishing Aquarium Trim



## Harry Muscle (Mar 21, 2007)

I've got a few scratches in the aquarium trim of the tank I'm in the process of setting up and I was wondering if anyone has ever attempted to polish their tank trim before. What did you use? Did it help with scratches?

Thanks,
Harry


----------



## zenins (Sep 17, 2013)

Is your trim the plastic or metal chrome variety ?


----------



## Harry Muscle (Mar 21, 2007)

It's the black plastic you find on most tanks.

Thanks


----------



## Poseidon (Sep 1, 2013)

Maybe it's a bad suggestion, but what about carefully using some Armorall on a cloth. Definitely would have to ensure nothing gets into the tank or water though...


----------



## infolific (Apr 10, 2016)

I've been wondering the same thing about the trim. I had considered trying one of those Magic Eraser pads which are super gentle abrasives. I doubt they'd cause any damage. More likely they're not abrasive enough to remove scratches. Just speculating of course...


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*Trim*

If it bothers u that much go get some super fine sandpaper ...even wet sandpaper and sand it out and brush on some touch up paint may have to do whole trip to match it up..other then that just leave it...
Jm2c


----------

